# OSX Hacintosh



## Pazy (Mar 20, 2007)

This is the only section id think this would go,

I have a compaq pressario v5000 that i use to muck about with, try various things out and install new operating systems for the fun of it.

Anyways i am looking to make a hackintosh but when i try to install i get the no smoking sign over the apple logo, nothing installed.

I then tried to install with -v operator and found that it is waiting on root device??

How do i get past it to continue the install.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

It's against the EULA to install Mac OS X on a non apple-labeled computer.

*DO A SEARCH OF THE SITE AND YOU WOULD KNOW THAT!*

I'm tired of all these illegal posts...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing thread, per Apple's EULA agreement their MAC O/S cannot be installed on non-Apple hardware.


----------

